# Ivermectin 1.87% use in dogs



## KDbeads

I'm new here from the BYC board and have a heartworm question involving dogs and the Ivercare paste 1.87% (for horses).

I know I can use this for the dogs but have no idea what the dose should be for the 1.87%, I know dosage on the 1% injectible but can't seem to find it locally so I'm trying the paste.

Dogs range from 43 pounds to 90 pounds, no herding mixes at all and we've already been on IverHeart for 2 years, it's just getting ridiculous in cost!

I'm thinking it should be 1/10cc per 10 pounds, is this correct?  Or should it be 1/10cc for 20 pounds?


----------



## freemotion

I was just wondering this myself!  How do you use the injectible?  Oral or IM or....?  Dosage?  Frequency?


----------



## KDbeads

The injectible is supposed to be given orally at 1/10cc per 10 pounds, I think that's every month.

I think, someone please confirm


----------



## kimmyh

KDbeads said:
			
		

> The injectible is supposed to be given orally at 1/10cc per 10 pounds, I think that's every month.
> 
> I think, someone please confirm


That is the dose 3 vets have recommended monthly.


----------



## freemotion

So, Ivomec that I have for the goaties?


----------



## kimmyh

That's what I use, injected into a hot dog once a month.


----------



## no nonsense

KDbeads said:
			
		

> I'm new here from the BYC board and have a heartworm question involving dogs and the Ivercare paste 1.87% (for horses).
> 
> I know I can use this for the dogs but have no idea what the dose should be for the 1.87%, I know dosage on the 1% injectible but can't seem to find it locally so I'm trying the paste.
> 
> Dogs range from 43 pounds to 90 pounds, no herding mixes at all and we've already been on IverHeart for 2 years, it's just getting ridiculous in cost!
> 
> I'm thinking it should be 1/10cc per 10 pounds, is this correct?  Or should it be 1/10cc for 20 pounds?


You're playing with fire. there is a reason that the label usually says only to be used as directed. A lot of breeds are sensitive to doses of ivermectin which are normal for most breeds. A lot of the herding breeds and the sighthounds cannot tolerate the same amount. If you like gambling, go ahead, but checking with your veterinarian is money well spent. A trip to the ER, or a dead dog, erases any savings that you may have realized.


----------



## KDbeads

Thank you for your concern, but again I do not have herding or collie breeds as I already stated and they have already been on Ivermectin for a very long time.  I know several vets recommend the injectible over the monthly tabs.  I was asking if there was anyone that knew what it would be since I have a large number of dogs.  I remember seeing a thread here a while back that had most amounts listed but can't seem to find it at the moment.


----------



## kimmyh

Have you ever read the Heart Guard package? It is the same medication, and yes, you need a blood test first, and an annual blood test. My Border Collies have done just fine on the Ivomec and Ivomec+ whatever I happen to have each month.


----------



## kimmyh

BTW the three vets who recommended using it were large animal vets, only one consulted with a small animal specialist to confirm the dosage.


----------



## KDbeads

Everyone has the HW test every year.  It's not like I'm trying to get around going to the vet!  I'm already there nearly every week.  My vet isn't sure about the dosage sine he's a livestock vet primarily.  He hasn't been able to confirm any dosage yet.

So I'm understanding that no one here has a dosage for the paste?  That's fine, I'll get the injectible instead.


----------



## kimmyh

No, I don't use the paste, it is too much trouble. If you don't want to inject a hot dog, you can just squirt it in their mouth, but be warned, they hate the taste. Can't say as I blame them.


----------

